# Carp swimming in circles



## atatisekar (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a fairly good sized tank. I changed the water a week back. One of the Carp I have has started swimming in circles going from the top of the tank to the bottom and then mostly just darts around the water. At other times, it just goes to the bottom and sits there (not on it's side though). It has a long wavy tail that seems to have shortened a little! Any advice??? 

PS: When I got this fish, it only had one eye.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check the water quality (pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate) . Fin erosion can be a sign of a disease like fin-rot or a sign of bad water.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How big is this fairly good-sized tank? For a carp, I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than a pond, or at least (when it's young) a 75 gallon. Carp are quite active and very messy, and for the most part don't really belong in a tank. Have you considered building a pond? You might be okay for now, but a carp will certainly not live out its full lifespan in a tank. They can reach a max size of 4 feet...Definitely not something the average hobbyist can get a tank for!
Some more info:
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_fish.php/38


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you sure its a carp and not just a goldfish? Long wavy tail doesn't make me think common carp.

I agree with emc7 though. Check your water quality. It wouldn't hurt to do a water change as well. How big is the carp and how big is "a good sized tank"? And are there any other fish in the tank?


----------

